# URD vs USE-2



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

URD is the correct terminology.


We use a fair amount of it for services. 



If you're after the service disconnect, then you most likely need 4 wires. In that case, we usually use mobile home feeder.


https://www.google.com/url?sa=t&rct...83567646.pdf&usg=AOvVaw12aUsL2QSGq-CdXJ3AhHpm


----------



## CoolWill (Jan 5, 2019)

URD cannot be brought inside of a structure unless it is also USE/USE-2/XHHW, etc. If it isn't marked with an approved insulation type, the code forbids it to enter a building. Reason being, it hasn't been tested for its flame spread.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

Always annoying ordering this online from my SH. Most of the time I need the triple rated stuff - use-2/xhhw-2/rhh. I can never tell from their cryptic description what I am going to get. Few inspectors locally won't allow single rated use cable inside. Usually do overhead services with 4/0 or 2 triple rated use/urd

Dammit! Great minds think alike. @CoolWill was typing at the same time as me.


----------



## Galt (Sep 11, 2013)

Cow have you ever seen the letters urd on a wire. I have used them to describe underground wire but I don't think it's found in any codes or manufacturers catalogs.


----------



## JoeSparky (Mar 25, 2010)

CoolWill said:


> URD cannot be brought inside of a structure unless it is also USE/USE-2/XHHW, etc. If it isn't marked with an approved insulation type, the code forbids it to enter a building. Reason being, it hasn't been tested for its flame spread.



Yet, the plumbers pipe the entire house in Pex, otherwise known as crosslinked polyethylene. Care to guess what the type XLPE insulation on USE cable is made of?


----------



## Cow (Jan 16, 2008)

Galt said:


> Cow have you ever seen the letters urd on a wire. I have used them to describe underground wire but I don't think it's found in any codes or manufacturers catalogs.



I don't think I have. 



But, it's definitely found in catalogs as the original poster mentioned as "underground residential distribution" or "underground distribution" cable.


I usually find it as USE or RHH RHW, etc type wire in the code book.


----------



## tmessner (Apr 1, 2013)

URD is just USE made up in triplex or quadplex. Ever try to buy a #1 triplex urd for a 100 amp feeder? Can't be found. You use either #1 use single or 1/0 triplex and that is a bad deal in a 100 amp main breaker loadcenter or coming off of a 100 amp breaker in a resi panel.


----------

